# Installer help/opinions



## zemone (Mar 4, 2012)

All -

I'm a noob in the forum and wasn't sure which forum would be best to pose this question so I thought I'd start here.

I haven't had a custom system in my car for years. Finally bought a new car and wanted to get a simple system installed (front speakers, amp, sub, DSP). I've been to many local shops and all seem to carry primarily the same brands. So far I haven't gotten the feeling any of them would install anything that wasn't purchased there.

After going to all of these shops and doing a lot of research on my own, I'm leaning towards choosing my own components which none of the places sell.

If I end up going that way I would want a professional installer to do the work(and most importantly tune). How would I best go about finding an installer - either someone who does it on the side or a shop who will let me bring in my own gear and do the install / tune? So far the dealers I've been to didn't really want to touch this.

Is there a forum out there with installers / shops willing to take on projects especially if gear wasn't purchased there?

Thanks


----------



## boogeyman (Jul 1, 2008)

I would love to do it I am in TN. though. What equipment are you considering. I would ask on this forum someone local will help.


----------



## zemone (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. I would love to find an experienced installer willing to help.

for front components I've been looking at the morel elates but haven't purchased anything yet. There are so many options out there. My local dealers primarily push hertz/audison. I've listened to the milles and they just didnt sound right to me. I keep hearing the Voce are great but none of the dealers have any setup for audition. Plus they all keep pushing the av5.1k for power which is a little pricey. Ive asked for other options and one place said the hertz hdp5 would work and the other said don't bother. A friend of mine mentioned the Butler amps and said he's heard them and really liked them. But I don't have any way to listen.

I'm trying to stay simple with good sq and try to keep as much as possible hidden. I was thinking active setup using a bit ten with a two way set of 6.5 components. Sub as well but haven't dug into that yet. Trying to keep this project respectable on the cost front. I've read the forums that the morel ultimo sub is great but prob out of my range. Looking for fast and accurate and no Tubby/muddy sound.

All that said any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## dogsbark26 (Feb 10, 2009)

Where in Illinois are you? I have no experience except doing my own but Illinois is a big place and if you are seeking someone local it might help others to know how close they are to you.


----------



## zemone (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm in the west burbs of Chicago but willing to drive within a couple hours if I can find an experienced installer. My biggest concern is the install and tune. From all the research on these boards and talking with local folks, the tune seems to be the biggest factor - maximizing what the system can do. Some of the places by me didn't even want to touch the tuning so I quickly exited.


----------

